# UV bulbs



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there anywhere to get them cheap?
By cheap i mean cheaper than the LFS...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

J&l.Can not get cheaper.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Is there anywhere to get them cheap?
> By cheap i mean cheaper than the LFS...


Unfortion ately for me the do not carry any hagen products...;(


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Amazon.com shipped to point roberts, then do a gas milk and cheese run.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what model you have Adrian, but this place is really cheap, but it's American. Even cheaper than J&L's Boxing Day sale price. UV Bulb; UVC Replacement Germicidal Bulbs 1: Aquarium, Pond, Purifier, Sterilizer


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

what uv do you have? I have 2 9W bulbs brand new never used for a Coralife turbo twist 3X, it fits others as well.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked up my bulb today From albright for $26.50+tax a 50% savings from the last one i bought from LFS.


----------

